# Friends of Travis Wood



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Travis Wood took his life the other day. He was a friend to many, many waterfowlers as well as a participant in conservation groups like DU. His daughter was with him on all of our outings and projects...she will have a tough road ahead of her without her father. 
The Airboat Association has set up an account for Travis' daughter. If you would like to donate anything, you can go to any America First Credit Union and it is under the name - *TRAVIS WOOD*.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad deal right there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

****... 

God bless his family and friends. 

must be in the air lately... a good buddy of mine from Big Piney took his life last wednesday. RIP Dave...


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers go out to his friends and family.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Longgun said:


> must be in the air lately... a good buddy of mine from Big Piney took his life last wednesday. RIP Dave...


I agree with longgun. I lost an uncle at the beginning of the month. My heart truly goes out to the family and friends.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

God bless to all and their families.


----------

